# Help me!! Pentax Spotmatic SP rewind knob broken! How do you fix it!?



## I_do_it_all (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys! My grandparents gave me a Pentax Spotmatic SP in very good condition on Friday for christmas. My dad was fiddling with it and the rewind price screwed off. Then to make it worse he tried screwing it back on and ended up pushing the screw deeper into the camera. Is there anyone who has ever had this problem and has a solution? I am taking it into the shop tomorrow to see if there is a solution. Thank you anybody who helps!


----------



## DannyD (Dec 28, 2011)

You can do it ! Pretty easy to do but you need to make your own tool. 

1 - You can try to grab the rewind fork with a pair of thin needle nose pliers
2 - Try to make a little hook using a small piece of metal and grab the fork

Be carefull not to wipe out the screwing thread.

I can make a photo tutorial to do this.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 28, 2011)

Take paper clip.
Unbend it.
At one end take 1/8-1/4" and bend 90 degrees.
See if you can lower it into hole and get past the fallen part.
Let the "L" catch the bottom edge of the hole ... and pull up.


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi! I bought a 2nd hand spotmatic SP today and I'm having the same problem. I'm not sure what exactly you mean with these solutions as I have tried following the instructions and am worried I'll do more damage.

Could you give me a photo/diagram of what you mean? I'd really appreciate the help!

I've attached a pic of what's broken. I know this thread is super old so it's a long shot but any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 3, 2015)

Get paper clip
Straighten it out
Make a L on one end shot enough to fit through the hole
Lower it in the hole
Pull it up and make it catch the edge
Then pull and hopefully it pops open the back


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you I managed to open the back! Do you know how to reattach the rewind knob? I can't push the little silver piece up through the hole to screw it on.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 5, 2015)

You should post some images so we can see what you are referring to.


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 5, 2015)

Sure thing, thank you.

So these two pieces screw together, right?





But when I try to push the silver piece up through the hole in the camera:






It won't go the whole way through, so I can't screw on the top piece:






Do you see what I mean? Let me know if you need to see any other parts.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2015)

The image links are broken


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 6, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> The image links are broken



They should be working now.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2015)

Try pushing/holding the door latch up while putting it in.


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 6, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Try pushing/holding the door latch up while putting it in.



It still doesn't seem to fit. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2015)

you got a spanner wrench?


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah I think so


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2015)

Then go for it.


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 6, 2015)

Go for what, what do I do with the wrench?


----------



## alienfeatures (Sep 9, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Then go for it.



Sorry to bother you again but can you please explain what to do next? I'm going on a trip next week and really want to be able to take photos. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 9, 2015)

If you look at the rewind spool you can see a couple of notches in it.
There is probably a spring or bearing that would sit in those.
I think you need to take a good look down the hole.
You are probably catching the top of the spool on one of those ... so you may have to put a little force to get past it.

I really do not want to instruct you on taking this apart if you have never done such a thing before.
I have never worked on a Spotmatic.


----------

